# CF Skyline



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Sweet pics I found, as if a skyline wasnt sick enough....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Rediculous. (although it would be fun to take a hacksaw to and make stuff)

Seth


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

that has to be the most hideous skyline i have ever seen


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

for the love of gawd why


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

That is a lot of cf. lol, I'm kinda not liking it much... Poor Skyline!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow  c/f looks badass but that thing's kind of ricey. ummm, really ricey


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I think it looks alright, wonder how much pounds they managed to shave off though... don't know if it was worth it, suppose they could have used that color c/f stuff


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

I thinks its pretty sick, Can you imagine how light that thing is. With all wheel drive and the power of the skyline that thing must scream.
I dont see how it would be rice, its straight from JAPAN. Normally things are rice when they are done out of taste to mimic JDM equipment...fake hood pins, seat belt pads..etc.
The Co. that created is Amuse. Pretty popular on the JDM scene.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im not liking that kit on it. Even though it serves a purpose, it looks like crap.

And just because something is "straight from JAPAN", doesnt rule it out from being "ricey".


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> I think it looks alright, wonder how much pounds they managed to shave off though


Well, if they only replaced the outer body panels, they didn't shave off all that much weight. Maybe 50lbs. The real weight is structural.

Seth


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hideous!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

tada!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

^^ 
that's crazy.
But I like it better than the skyline.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

some of the panels are overlayed, not replaced....


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Well, if they only replaced the outer body panels, they didn't shave off all that much weight. Maybe 50lbs. The real weight is structural.
> 
> Seth



Just curious, why would you think that. When I pulled my hood off, it wieghed 23 lbs by itself. My CF hood weighs 9lbs.
the Skyline has complete Cf front end, and rear.
Im sure stock hood, trunk and fenders are well over 50lbs.
Swapping stock seats for racing seats is a reduction close to, if not more then 50lbs.
True, the real weight is structural but only way to get rid of that is to have a CF tubular chasis.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Although it's a bit much, quite a lot of skill went into making that car.

The widebody is _sick_.


----------

